

Coup or Death for the Bitcoin Foundation? - whbk
http://two-bit-idiot.tumblr.com/post/78868284696/coup-or-death-for-the-bitcoin-foundation

======
nwh
This guy has an horrible writing style for somebody who is meant to be
releasing ground breaking information.

~~~
baddox
What's wrong with it? It's a bit colorful for my taste, but the writing seems
precise and clear enough.

~~~
nwh
Grammatical nitpicks aside, it's just not what you'd expect from somebody who
is playing the good-hearted blogger with a lot of sensitive information under
their belt.

> _Not a happy Friday, Idiots. War._

> _To the chagrin of the less confrontational, I plan to attack. And in
> putting my personal and professional reputation on the line, I will attack
> ruthlessly, from the front, and (figuratively) shoot to kill._

If you were to go down this particular path, the article just needed to be a
clear statement of the information he has and the outcome he expects before he
releases it. Instead it's more schoolyard nonsense from people pretending to
be better than it all, painting himself as an outspoken martyr and a savior of
the community.

> _This egregious behavior and negligence may not be the worst of the
> information to come._

> _If I get hit by a bus this weekend, my lawyers will release it._

At best it reads like a blackmailer, extortionist or market manipulator. I'm
inclined to believe the latter.

------
yawniek
jaw dropping how this so called "industry" behaves. scam here, blackmail there
etc.

it's like you give a bunch of kids one new shiny toy and boom, there is war.

~~~
Sambdala
You're terribly right. I've never seen immature behavior come from anyone
involved in any "grown up" sector of the economy.

~~~
baddox
After all, there definitely has never been scams, blackmail, or war (literal
or figurative) related to traditional currencies.

~~~
gtirloni
Point taken.

However, by positioning Bitcoin as a alternative to what most think are
corrupt financial institutions, the Bitcoin community is automatically held to
a higher standard. So far it's failing miserably to meet that standard.

~~~
TrainedMonkey
I've mostly seen claims praising bitcoin as anonymous, distributed, and
unregulated currency.

------
TrainedMonkey
This guy sounds like he lost some bitcoins in mtgox collapse.

------
21echoes
another example of the bitcoin community slowly learning why financial
regulation and oversight exists...

------
thinkcomp
[http://www.aarongreenspan.com/writing/essay.html?id=98](http://www.aarongreenspan.com/writing/essay.html?id=98)

Hiding $12 million from a federal bankruptcy judge in a sham bankruptcy is a
bad idea. But maybe there's more than that even.

------
Sovietaced
This guy must not have been involved with bitcoin for long if any of this
rustles his jimmies...

~~~
baddox
Does he indicate that he is surprised? He sounds disappointed and angry, and
highly motivated to change things, but I caught no implication of surprise.

~~~
Sovietaced
fixed

~~~
baddox
But that doesn't make much sense to me. Like, if I got mugged on the street,
my jimmies would be rustled, despite the fact that thousands of muggings occur
and have occurred for centuries.

------
mbreese
I can't help but think that a scorched earth strategy might backfire...

~~~
Phlarp
I'd rather have all the facts open and on the table. For better or worse the
amount of information asymmetry in the bitcoin market is staggering.

~~~
mbreese
Oh, I would too... but whatever happens, it's not going to be pretty or look
good for Bitcoin.

I'm not sure if that's an overall good thing or bad thing.

------
e3pi
Whistleblower Threatens to Expose Corruption at Bitcoin Foundation

[http://valleywag.gawker.com/whistleblower-threatens-to-
expos...](http://valleywag.gawker.com/whistleblower-threatens-to-expose-
corruption-at-bitcoin-1538965958)

------
e3pi
Definite chip on his shoulder. View a persistent legacy of angry blog posts:

[http://two-bit-idiot.tumblr.com/archive](http://two-bit-
idiot.tumblr.com/archive)

Back story? Anyone know?

